# اريد معرفة معلومات عن انتاج الاكياس البلاستيك



## eng_soly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* اعرفكم اولا بنفسى*
* المهندس احمد حسن سليمان*


*اريد الاستفسار عن مصنع لانتاج اكياس البلاستيك*

*هل يوجد احد فى المنتدى عنده خبرة فى هذا الموضوع*

* وجزاكم الله خيرا*
* :34:*​


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 سبتمبر 2011)

( هذه الطريقة تسمى شرائط البثق بالنفخ ( أو إنتاج الأكياس البلاستيكية)
film plastic ودائما البحث بالمصطلح الانجليزي يسهل علينا كثيرا عملية البحث 
film plastic machina أو Film Blowing Machineine 
أو تبحث بهذا المصطلح Film blowing machine 

خطوات هذه العملية :
- يتم تسخين مادة البلاستيك عند درجة الحرارة المناسبة في الماكينة ( مثل بولي اثيلين عالي الكثافة HDPEاو منخفض الكثافة LDPEاو بولي اثيلين الخطي LLDPE ويمكن تلوين هذه المواد بسهولة بإضافة مواد اخرى من الألوان المختلفة والخاصة بذلك ) لذلك نشاهد الكثير من الأكياس البلاستيكية بألوان مختلفة 
ويتم تثبيت وسحب بداية الكيس البلاستكي ثم معايرة وضبط الكيس ( البالون او الفقاعة)
ويكون القالب على شكل تجويف انبوبي يندفع خلاله تيار هوائي يمدد أو ينفخ الشريط البلاستيكي على شكل بالون اسطواني يسمى ( الفقاعة )
ويمكن ايضا تلوين الأكياس بإ ضافة مادة أخرى مادة تلوين للمادة الأساسية البلاستيكية أثناء عملية الانتاج .
- مقطع تعليمي وشرح للعملية :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk3WzrBrvx0&feature=related

- آلات ومكائن عملية انتاج الأكياس البلاستيكية :
1- ماكينة انتاج الأكياس البلاستيكية 2- آلة أو ماكينة للطباعة على الأكياس إن لزم الأمر لأنه توجد اكياس بلاستيكية لا تحتاج للطباعة عليها 3- آلة أو مقص لقص الأكياس البلاستيكية حسب المقاسات المطلوبة .

1- ماكينة انتاج الأكياس البلاستيكية (وهذه المكائن تأتي بأحجام وموديلات مختلفة وتصنع في دول مختلفة مثل الصين وتايوان ودول أوروبا وغيرها )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7OB0Rp7Umo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CTK0oZS5ng&feature=related


2- الطباعة على الفلم ( ودائما عملية الطباعة على الفلم تسبق طبعا عملية قص الأكياس البلاستيكية ) فتتم عملية الطباعة على الروول البلاستيكي ثم تتم عملية القص على حسب الطول والمقاس المطلوب .

3- قص الفلم بالمقاس المطلوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiMTvFqED_Y&feature=related

4- مقص آخر لقص الفلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyUUN3IxeCI&feature=related

----------------------------------
وهذه بعض المواقع التي قد تفيدك في هذا الموضوع :
http://www.bagmake.de/
http://www.ieeo.net/ProdView.aspx?ItemId=582
http://www.packagemachinery.de/1Film_Blowing_Machine_1.html 

وأرجو أن تفيدك هذه المعلومات البسيطة ،،،،،،،،
وبالتوفيق لك إن شاء الله


----------



## eng_soly (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الحبيب حمد المبارك
جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الرائع وعلى افادتك لى 
ولو تسمح لى اخى الحبيب ان استفسر منك على بعض الاستفسارات
1- هل من الممكن عمل اكياس من مواد مختلفه على ماكينة الفيلم ؟
2- ما هى طريقة تغليف هذه الاكياس لتوزيعها على السوق ؟
3- هل تستطيع افادتى فى اسعار خط انتاج كامل ؟

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على المشاركة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:7:​


----------



## حمد المبارك (14 سبتمبر 2011)

eng_soly قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> اخى الحبيب حمد المبارك
> جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الرائع وعلى افادتك لى
> ...


----------



## eng_soly (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى فى الله
وانت افدتنى كثير فى هذا الموضوع

:34:​


----------



## عيون أبكاها القدر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أسعد الله مسائكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن لدي استفسار من أين أحصل على المواد الخام مثل ldpe وغيرها من المواد أريد شركات أستطيع استيراد هذه المواد منها سواء كانت عربية أو أجنبية شاكرة لكم تعاونكم


----------



## حمد المبارك (21 سبتمبر 2011)

عيون أبكاها القدر قال:


> أسعد الله مسائكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن لدي استفسار من أين أحصل على المواد الخام مثل ldpe وغيرها من المواد أريد شركات أستطيع استيراد هذه المواد منها سواء كانت عربية أو أجنبية شاكرة لكم تعاونكم


 
في السعودية بالرياض ممكن عن طريق شركة سابك ولكن لابد أن تكون الكميات المطلوبة كبيرة .
أو عن طريق بعض الموزعين بالرياض .


----------



## هبه حماد (18 يونيو 2015)

اقوى العروض من شركة تميز TRCالسعودية على منتجات اكياس الاقمشة الغير منسوجة





تتقدم لكم شركة تميز TRCالسعودية الرائدة لصناعة منتجات أكياس الأقمشة الغير منسوجة بعرض توريد أكياس القماش الغير منسوج ذات الجودة العالية صديق البيئة , تقدم الشركة تشكيلة متنوعة من منتجاتها في تصنيع وإنتاج كافة المقاسات وتوفير كافة ألوان الأقمشة وطباعة جميع الألوان بجودة عالية علي المنتجات

.

(حيث توضع الجودة والرقي بمنتجات تمثل كافة القطاعات وتبدى أرضاء العملاء وحامليها )



للطلب يرجى توضيح كافة البيانات من :-

1. تحديد المقاس المطلوب للكيس.

2. تحديد لون القماش الخاص بالكيس.

3. تحديد الكيس بمقبض يد أو بدون .

4. تحديد عدد الألوان الخاصة بالشعار .

5. تحديد طباعة الشعار علي الوجة أو علي وجهين .
















للتواصل وطلب عرض اسعار خاصة بكم

موبايل : 00966539390603

فاكس : 00966114055600

البريد الألكترونى : [email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني : www.trc-saudi.com


----------

